# Android 3.0



## Uoter (Oct 20, 2010)

Well, there are some news about Google is already launched Android 3.0, 
does that's true?


----------



## amritpal2489 (Oct 24, 2010)

No its not


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 24, 2010)

Uoter said:


> Well, there are some news about Google is already launched Android 3.0,
> does that's true?



Yes, Android 3.0 AKA Gingerbread will be released sometime around the holidays or Q1 2011. It's rumored to have features like Google TV, video chat, revamped UI along with other major changes. Most probably, Google would launch their music store and streaming service along with Android 3.0.



amritpal2489 said:


> No its not



You, sir, have a lot of Googling to do. 

Watch a Leaked Video of Android 3.0 Gingerbread In Action

A little video of Gingerbread.


----------



## aytus (Oct 29, 2010)

There is a new gingerbread statue at google's office lawns


----------



## gagan007 (Oct 29, 2010)

@aytus: Do you have a pic?


----------



## dd_wingrider (Oct 29, 2010)

^^^ Here you go : Gingerbread man arrives at Google HQ [video] | Android Central

A pic and a video


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 29, 2010)

Gingerbread will be Android 3.0 or 2.3?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 30, 2010)

Might be either. 2.3 seems more likely.


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Nov 1, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> Yes, Android 3.0 AKA Gingerbread will be released sometime around the holidays or Q1 2011. It's rumored to have features like Google TV, video chat, revamped UI along with other major changes. Most probably, Google would launch their music store and streaming service along with Android 3.0.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gingerbread is 2.3 not 3.0.. :S See the 1st line here:
It is official: the XPERIA X10 family Android 2.1 update finally rolls out - GSMArena.com news


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 1, 2010)

Gingerbread is for highend mobiles only so i guess the successor of Gingerbread will support both high as well as entrylevel ones.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 1, 2010)

Arun the Gr8 said:


> Gingerbread is 2.3 not 3.0.. :S See the 1st line here:
> It is official: the XPERIA X10 family Android 2.1 update finally rolls out - GSMArena.com news



Gingerbread was still speculated to be 3.0 when I posted.


----------

